# Ribery vs Robben vs Giggs vs Figo vs Nedved vs Di Maria



## Torros (7 Maggio 2016)

confronto tra le migliori ali pure degli ultimi 20 anni..

Non ho considerato giocatori come Ronaldo o Neymar, perché più secondo punte o spesso addirittura centravanti per Ronaldo, piuttosto che che ali. Nemmeno Messi perché spesso ha giocato da falso e il Messi ala batte tutti.

la mia classifica

1Robben 
non sarà stato il più continuo a causa degli infortuni, ma è stato spesso un trascinatore e decisivo sia con i club che con la nazionale. Ha fatto diverse champions dove è stato più volte decisivo, e due grandi mondiali con un Olanda non eccezionale dove lui era il giocatore principale. 
2Figo. E' stato prima un faro per il Barca e probabilmente anche dopo il miglior giocatore del Real negli anni in cui i Galacticos avevano solo il nome di grande perché nei fatti la squadra era costruita male e dopo l'ultimo scudetto del 2002-2003 poco o nulla a livello di trofei.
3Giggis. Il più continuo ma se paragonato agli altri due, trovo che sia stato meno decisivo e meno faro della squadra.
4Ribery. A me è quello che piace di più, tecnicamente probabilmente il più dotato, sopratutto nel saltare l'uomo, ambidestro con una grande varietà di colpi. Meno continuo però rispetto a Giggs e meno risolutore rispetto a Robben.
5Di Maria. Se fai per 4 anni il titolare al Real non può essere un caso. Anche adesso è il giocatore più importante del Psg insieme a Verratti. 
6Nedved. Il meno dotato tecnicamente per distacco. Mai amato come giocatore e non ho mai capito le motivazioni dietro il pallone d'oro del 2003, per carità un ottima stagione ma non certo da pallone d'oro.
A chi avrei dato quel Pallone d'Oro? probabilmente il più meritevole era Ronaldo. Grande stagione con il Real dove vinse la Liga. Fece molto bene anche in champions, con trippletta contro il MU, gol all'andata contro la Juve e rigore procurato al ritorno(sbagliato da Figo) dove gioco solo nel finale perché era stato infortunato all'andata da Montero. Però veramente Nedved non fece più di altri e specialmente non più di Ronaldo per meritarsi quel pallone d'oro.


----------



## Superdinho80 (7 Maggio 2016)

secondo me figo per classe tecnica qualità era superiore a tutti gli altri, e lo metto al primo posto, poi metto robben che è esploso tardi limitato da infortuni a inizio carriera, ma le migliori cose le ha fatte vedere col bayern, in club come chelsea e real non è riuscito ad esprimersi al massimo, al terzo posto ribery perchè nel saltare l'uomo forse è più il bravo di tutti ma è durato poco a livello di continuità, adesso sembra quasi finito, al quarto metto giggs per la carriera, quinto posto nedved e sesto di maria ma essendo giovane ha ancora tempo per dimostrare e scalare posizione però tecnicamente mi sembra il meno dotato di tutti gli altri, anche se ha un atletismo una corsa e una resistenza spaventose che gli altri si sognano, non è la classica ala che gioca solo di classe ma tutt'altro


----------



## dhorasoosarebbetitolare (7 Maggio 2016)

Torros ha scritto:


> confronto tra le migliori ali pure degli ultimi 20 anni..
> 
> Non ho considerato giocatori come Ronaldo o Neymar, perché più secondo punte o spesso addirittura centravanti per Ronaldo, piuttosto che che ali. Nemmeno Messi perché spesso ha giocato da falso e il Messi ala batte tutti.
> 
> ...



Per una volta sono d'accordo con te.
Nedved lo vinse perché credo che Moggi nel 2003 avesse raggiunto un potere talmente grande da condizionare anche tale premiazione, non ci sono altre spiegazioni. Grande giocatore ma non ho mai visto Gattuso sul podio del trofeo parigino.

Robben senza tutti gli acciacchi fisici avrebbe concorso con i due extraterrestri per la palma di migliore al mondo. Purtroppo per uno che fa della velocità la sua arma migliore, avere tante ricadute muscolari non lo ha certo aiutato.


----------



## Superdinho80 (7 Maggio 2016)

dhorasoosarebbetitolare ha scritto:


> Per una volta sono d'accordo con te.
> Nedved lo vinse perché credo che Moggi nel 2003 avesse raggiunto un potere talmente grande da condizionare anche tale premiazione, non ci sono altre spiegazioni. Grande giocatore ma non ho mai visto Gattuso sul podio del trofeo parigino.
> 
> Robben senza tutti gli acciacchi fisici avrebbe concorso con i due extraterrestri per la palma di migliore al mondo. Purtroppo per uno che fa della velocità la sua arma migliore, avere tante ricadute muscolari non lo ha certo aiutato.



ok gli infortuni di robben ma io ho messo figo migliore perchè ha fatto bene ovunque, dipingeva calcio, robben ha fallito sia al chelsea che al real


----------



## Torros (7 Maggio 2016)

Superdinho80 ha scritto:


> secondo me figo per classe tecnica qualità era superiore a tutti gli altri, e lo metto al primo posto, poi metto robben che è esploso tardi limitato da infortuni a inizio carriera, ma le migliori cose le ha fatte vedere col bayern, in club come chelsea e real non è riuscito ad esprimersi al massimo, al terzo posto ribery perchè nel saltare l'uomo forse è più il bravo di tutti ma è durato poco a livello di continuità, adesso sembra quasi finito, al quarto metto giggs per la carriera, quinto posto nedved e sesto di maria ma essendo giovane ha ancora tempo per dimostrare e scalare posizione però tecnicamente mi sembra il meno dotato di tutti gli altri, anche se ha un atletismo una corsa e una resistenza spaventose che gli altri si sognano, non è la classica ala che gioca solo di classe ma tutt'altro



Di Maria a Nedved tecnicamente gli mangia in testa 10 volte.
se devo metterla sulla tecnica vedo Di Maria chiaramente inferiore solo a Ribery..


----------



## Torros (7 Maggio 2016)

Superdinho80 ha scritto:


> ok gli infortuni di robben ma io ho messo figo migliore perchè ha fatto bene ovunque, dipingeva calcio, robben ha fallito sia al chelsea che al real



Robben in quel Chelsea era considerato il giocatore migliore. Dove hai letto che ha fallito? era considerato indispensabile, ma era certamente più assistman che goleador visto la posizione di ala sinistra che ricopriva.


----------



## Juve nel cuore (7 Maggio 2016)

1)Giggs
2)Figo
3)Robben
4)Nedved
5)Di Maria
6)Ribery

Dire che il pallone d'oro di Nedved non fosse meritato è una bestemmia, quell'anno era veramente il numero 1 al mondo e trascinatore dalla Juve,segnò al Camp nou,contro il Real Madrid, una partita contro l'Inter dove fece gol da 30 metri e un assist da infortunato,era semplicemente illegale...


----------



## Torros (7 Maggio 2016)

Juve nel cuore ha scritto:


> 1)Giggs
> 2)Figo
> 3)Robben
> 4)Nedved
> ...




il Pallone d'oro di Nedved fu uno scherzo, vinse il solito scudetto in stile Juventus e non gioca nemmeno la finale di champions tanto meno la vinse. 

Insomma Nedved fece un buona stagione, ma assolutamente non da pallone d'oro, non è mai stato un giocatore che aveva le qualità per vincerlo.


----------



## Juve nel cuore (7 Maggio 2016)

Torros ha scritto:


> il Pallone d'oro di Nedved fu uno scherzo, vinse il solito scudetto in stile Juventus e non gioca nemmeno la finale di champions tanto meno la vinse.
> 
> Insomma Nedved fece un buona stagione, ma assolutamente non da pallone d'oro, non è mai stato un giocatore che aveva le qualità per vincerlo.



Allora non te lo ricordi il Nedved di quell'anno


----------



## Snake (7 Maggio 2016)

ma prima di parlare di Nedved parla del pallone d'oro di Figo che quello fu un vero scherzo, Nedved vinse lo scudetto e trascinò la Juve in finale di champions. Poi io l'avrei dato a Maldini anche come premio alla carriera ma la grande stagione di Nedved resta.


----------



## Torros (7 Maggio 2016)

Juve nel cuore ha scritto:


> Allora non te lo ricordi il Nedved di quell'anno



ma si mi ricordo che fece un ottima stagione, ma da pallone d'oro? se lui era da pallone d'oro lo erano anche Zidane, Ronaldo, Henry e Maldini in quella stagione. E non gioco la finale e non vinse la champions quindi non si può dire che meritasse più dei primi 3 nominati.


----------



## Juve nel cuore (7 Maggio 2016)

Torros ha scritto:


> ma si mi ricordo che fece un ottima stagione, ma da pallone d'oro? se lui era da pallone d'oro lo erano anche Zidane, Ronaldo, Henry e Maldini in quella stagione. E non gioco la finale e non vinse la champions quindi non si può dire che meritasse più dei primi 3 nominati.



Zidane alla fine non disputò di certo la sua miglior stagione della carriera,idem Ronaldo che tra l'altro nella partita di ritorno al delle alpi venne tenuto in panchina...Henry non vinse nulla ed uscì agli ottavi di champions, x quanto riguarda Maldini sarebbe stato un premio alla carriera più che altro...con il nuovo metodo d'assegnazione Nedved probabilmente nn l'avrebbe vinto ma per me il vero pallone d'oro era quello prima del 2010.


----------



## Torros (7 Maggio 2016)

Zidane fece un ottima stagione infatti vinse il Fifa world player.

Ronaldo fece una grande stagione, segnando 30 gol(per gli standard dell'epoca era come segnarne 40 oggi) e risultando più volte decisivo sia in campionato che in champions.
All'andata contro la Juve segno e al ritorno da infortunato(deve ringraziare Montero) procuro il rigore che Figo sbaglio.

Sicuramente in quegli anni il pallone d'oro era molto più facile, perché anche i vari campioni come Zidane e Ronaldo(causa infortuni) non hanno mai avuto grande continuità.


----------



## dhorasoosarebbetitolare (8 Maggio 2016)

Torros ha scritto:


> Zidane fece un ottima stagione infatti vinse il Fifa world player.
> 
> Ronaldo fece una grande stagione, segnando 30 gol(per gli standard dell'epoca era come segnarne 40 oggi) e risultando più volte decisivo sia in campionato che in champions.
> All'andata contro la Juve segno e al ritorno da infortunato(deve ringraziare Montero) procuro il rigore che Figo sbaglio.
> ...



Bene ricordare tutto. 
Il pallone d'oro a Neive fu un premio consolazione. 

Uno dei più immeritati della storia. Siamo suo livelli della frode a Del Piero nel 96 quando lo vinse Summers. 
Poi secondo me Nedved rimane un campione (non certo di sportività) ma il pallone d'oro, soprattutto prima della fusione col Fif world player, era un premio per pochissimi eletti.


----------



## juventino (9 Maggio 2016)

Nedved centra pochissimo con gli altri, praticamente tutte ali pure mentre il ceco molto più centrocampista/esterno di centrocampo. Tra questi il migliore decisamente Robben, il più completo Figo. Seguono, in ordine, Di Maria, Giggs e Ribery (oggettivamente deludente per ciò che prometteva da giovane).
Riguardo il pallone d'oro del 2003 francamente penso che sia stato il premio di consolazione per la finale di Manchester. A mio avviso se avessimo vinto noi sarebbe stato un milanista ad ottenere il riconoscimento (molto probabilmente Maldini), ma trovo che non fosse nemmeno scandaloso darlo a Nedved, che fece una stagione veramente pazzesca risultando decisivo praticamente durante tutta la stagione in Champions. Se cercate una frode nella storia di questo premio dovete chiedere a Del Piero e Sneijder, a cui fu letteralmente rubato nel '96 e nel 2010.


----------



## prebozzio (9 Maggio 2016)

Sarà che il passato ha un fascino mitico e impareggiabile, ma per me Figo è il numero uno di questa lista senza discussioni.
Il suo passaggio dal Barcellona al Real farà parte della storia del calcio per sempre, con il clamoroso pagamento della mostruosa clausola di rescissione.
Ricordo ancora come Mosca, con le sue bombe di mercato al Processo di Biscardi, lo desse spesso come vicino al Milan, e io davanti alla TV sognavo quella meravigliosa ala nella mia squadra del cuore. Andavo a letto con la tachicardia per l'emozione.


----------

